# Fertigteich - wird das so was?



## Teichforum.info (9. Mai 2004)

Hallo zusammen,
das Internet ist wunderbar - man plant etwas von dem man keine Ahnung hat (z.b. einen Gartenteich) und kann sich umfassend informieren: ein kleines Geologiestudium (damit man das richtige Substrat auswählt), ein bißchen Physikgrundkurs (zur Kapilarwirkung), Chemie nicht zu vergessen(schliesslich soll der ph-Wert stimmen) - kurzum: mir schwirrt der Kopf. Dabei war am Anfang alles so einfach: der erste kleine Garten - ach, da wäre doch ein kleines Teichlein ganz nett (klar, was soll schon sein - schnell ein bißchen Erde ausgehoben, das Fertigteichmodell vom netten Baushausberater rein, steht ja auch alles nochmal in der Hochglanzbroschüre drin..) - und jetzt? Jetzt weiss ich das mein Plan wahrscheinlich eine stinkende, grüne Algenbrühe nach sich ziehen wird und mich die Nachbarn wegen widerrechtlichem Bau einer Kläranlage verklagen werden...- oder doch nicht?
Also, folgendes möchte ich bauen und ich freue mich über jede kritische und/oder wohlwollende Äußerung ob das so klappen kann:

Fertigteich 170 x 130 cm/320 liter, keine Fische, auf den Boden soll SAnd/feinkies 2-8 mm Körnung (den ich vorher in einer selbstgebauten Sandwaschmaschine klinisch rein putze)mit ein paar größeren Steinen, in die Sumpfzone (also diese flache Vertiefung zwischen den äußeren Plastikwulsten) soll etwas Lehm, mit Sandschicht drüber und zur optischen Abtrennung Rheinflusskiesel (Havel wäre zwar regionaler, ist aber wohl nicht im HAndel erhältlich). In der Tiefwasserzone (hihi - 52cm ohne Sand gerechnet) sollen so Pflanzen wie __ Krebsschere o.ä rein. In der Sumpfzone dachte ich an __ Hechtkraut, Zyperngras. An den Rand möchte ich einen grösseren flachen Stein (15cm hoch)legen, aus dem per (selbstgemachter) Bohrung ein bißchen Wasser per Solarpumpe (500 l/std) in den Teich zurück rinnt.

Also, was meint ihr?
Vielen Dank im Voraus
Thomas


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Mai 2004)

Hallo Thomas! Bin auch recht neu hier und auch ich bin unter der Flut des Teichwissens in diesem Forum fast untergegangen.

Aber zuerst einmal "Willkommen"    hier - hier bist Du definitiv richtig!

Ich traue mich nicht, Dir schon Ratschläge oder Tips zu geben, wäre wohl was kühn aufgrund des erst so kurzen Wissenvorsprungs. Aber ich habe schon festgestellt, daß es Sinn macht, erstmal ein Photo/Skizze des Gartens einzustellen - dann wird die Beratung der Profis einfacher!

Viel Spaß hier noch, Du wirst begeistert sein


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Mai 2004)

hallo Thomas
Willkommen im Forum der süchtigen Teichbauer  
Gelesen hast du ja schon so einiges . hast du den Fertigteich schon gekauft ? 
wenn nein warum nimmst du nicht Folie,da bist du nicht so Formen gezwungen.
ich denke mal bei der geringen Menge Wasser könnte es schon schnell ein Grüner Teich werden.Solarpumpe ist nicht so funktionstüchtig,laufen nur wenn sie wirklich Sonne haben,sprich sie speichern keinen Strom.
Pflanzen können schon das Wasser in Ordnung halten doch je kleiner ein Teich desto schwieriger wird es.
Glaube Steeve ist der Kleinteichspezie  .er wird dir bestimmt helfen können
viel Spass
marcus


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Mai 2004)

hallo,
das wird schon was. ich hab auch einen mini-teich und er funzt wunderbar.
auf __ krebsschere würde ich mich nicht festlegen, weil die nur unter bestimmten wasserwerten wachsen. ganz wichtig sind unterwasserpflanzen! ich hab jede menge __ hornkraut, __ nadelkraut, tannenwedel, __ wasserstern und nadelsimse. was sich auch bewährt hat ist eine seerose, damit das wasser sich nicht so schnell aufheizt. am rand hab ich zebrasimse, __ binsen, __ wasserminze, sumpfdotterblumen und eine kleine schilfart. ausserdem schwimmt noch __ froschbiss herum.
für einen kleinen teich würde ich auch keine hohen pflanzen wählen, sonst siehst du ihn ja gar nicht. als bodengrund ist sand vollkommen ausreichend, auch im randbereich. ansonsten kämpst du bloss mit algen.
also nun viel spass beim einrichten!

achso, der stein soll doch nur dekorativen zwecken dienen, oder?
ich finde, dafür reicht eine solarpumpe aus.


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Mai 2004)

vielen dank zusammen für den warmen empfang hier im forum (-> das kann man bei dem kalten wetter auch gut gebrauchen).

@Silke - das hört sich doch vielversprechend an - ich war ja an einigen Stellen noch etwas unpräzise, aber du hast genau verstanden um was es mir geht: es muss leider so klein bleiben und soll ohne viel technik mit mögl. vielen pflanzen ein stabiles ökosystem werden. Und richtig, die Pumpe soll mehr beruhigend plätschern, als zur aktiven Wasserverbesserung beitragen. Danke für die Pflanzentipps - wie gross ist den dein Teich und wieviele  pro qm Grundfläche Pflanzen hast du etwa?
Auf die __ Krebsschere kam ich nur, weil die in den Seen in Brandenburg reichlich vorkommt wie ich beim Tauchen immer wieder festestelln konnte - daher habe ich sie so als quasi "unverwüstlich" eingestuft - aber du hast wohl recht, ich kann schlecht meine Pfütze mit einem Klarwasserseee messen...

Viele Grüße 
Thomas


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Mai 2004)

newmedia schrieb:
			
		

> es muss leider so klein bleiben und soll ohne viel technik mit mögl. vielen pflanzen ein stabiles ökosystem werden.



Da Du sinnvollerweise auf Fische verzichten willst und viele Pflanzen einsetzen willst, hast Du gute Chancen auf im Jahresverlauf überwiegend klares Wasser. Mit dem stabilen Ökosystem wird das etwas schwierig, weil so ein kleiner Teich kaum etwas puffern kann. Da reichen unter Umständen schon wenige sich zersetzende Pflanzenreste um das Nährstoffangebot im Wasser beträchlich zu erhöhen. Der Teich braucht also etwas intensivere Pflege. 

Mir hat es jetzt gerade 2 Wochen lang ordentlich Blütenzeugs vom __ Ahorn in den Teich geweht und in Kürze darf ich mich auf die Blüten der Eiche freuen, denn der Wind kommt natürlich immer aus der falschen Richtung. Der Ahorn steht leicht östlich vom Teich. Wenn wir da den sonst üblichen Westwind gehabt hätten, dann wären keine Blüten in den Teich gefallen. Aber natürlich gab es Ostwind. Die Eiche steht westlich vom Teich. Da wäre Ostwind wünschenswert, aber da bekommen wir garantiert Westwind... Da der Teich aber ca. 65000 Liter hat, steckt er ein bißchen was weg und ich sammel das Zeug nur mal am Rand ab.



			
				newmedia schrieb:
			
		

> Und richtig, die Pumpe soll mehr beruhigend plätschern, als zur aktiven Wasserverbesserung beitragen.



Sorgt im Zweifelsfall immerhin für etwas Sauerstoff. Und für Deine Zwecke finde ich eine Solarpumpe gut.


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Mai 2004)

hallo thomas,
also meine pfütze fasst knapp 1000 l, das ist wirklich mickrig.
aber ich habe, nachdem ich auf dieses forum gestossen bin, ordentlich viel unterwasserpflanzen eingebracht. im prinzip ist der boden bedeckt mit allem möglichen.
leider ist es mir noch nicht ganz gelungen, den blöden rand zu verdecken, aber ich arbeite noch dran.


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Mai 2004)

Silke, das ist aber ja schon fast riesig im Vergleich zu meinem geplanten.

Gibts denn hier auch Leser, die ähnliche Teichgrössen ihr eigen nennen - oder bin ich mal wieder der mit dem kleinsten ;-)  ???

Thomas


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Mai 2004)

Mein Teich fasst 500 l, ist also auch eher eine Pfütze als Teich! Ebenfalls habe ich mich auch nur einen Fertigteich entschieden um das ganze mal auszutesten. Ich halte es schon für möglich, dass ich später mal einen großen Teich anlege. Platz habe ich reichlich.

Als Tipp kann ich Dir geben, dass Du die Schale 100%ig waagerecht einsetzten solltest. Meiner war gerade, ist dann aber beim Wasser einlassen abgesackt und steht nun "schief". Dies ist schon störend aber nun nicht mehr korrigierbar. 

Auch ist das verdecken des Randes nicht so einfach wie bei einem Folienteich. Man wird wohl immer etwas sehen. Obwohl ich zugeben muss, dass der Teich von Silke schon ziemlich genial aussieht. Also Silke, Dein Teich dienst mir als Vorbild 

//Torben


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Mai 2004)

Hmmm, will ja nicht ewig meine Skepsis herunternörgeln, aber ich rate entweder zu einem kompakten, sichtbar aufgestellten Gefäss/Trog/Wanne, wenn ein echter Miniteich geplant ist (der dann im Winter hereingenommen wird) oder gleich zu einem Folienteich, wenn er wirklich nicht mehr als Mini durchgeht. 

Viele Leute glauben, eine Fertigschale sei einfacher zu verbauen. Das Gegenteil dürfte eher stimmen: Das geschilderte Phänomen, dass sich der Teich nach Einbau senkt (da hilft nur: Herausholen und neu einsetzen) oder das ewige Thema mit dem kaum zu kaschierenden Rand. Weiter: Die senkrechten Wände lassen eigentlich immer erkennen, aus welchem Material sie bestehen. Kunststoff. Eine Folie legt man in das ausgehobene Loch ein, so, wie es ist. Da senkt sich nichts. Steile Wände sind bei einem Pflanzenteich ebenfalls nicht notwendig, der Rand lässt sich sauber kaschieren. Zugegeben, eine Folie wirft zwangsläufig Falten, aber die lassen sich einfacher verbergen als man gemeinhin denkt.

Und (erheblich) billiger ist Folie auch noch.

Von einer Solarpumpe würde ich abraten. Einmal ist das erforderliche Panel nicht gerade eine Augenweide und das Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis stimmt bei einer solchen Pumpe nie. Es gibt sicher effektivere Möglichkeiten, etwas für die Umwelt zu tun. Eine kleine, mit Netzstrom betriebene Pumpe ist sicher die bessere Wahl.

Als Pflanzenteich sollte der geplante Teich ohne Probleme funktionieren. Wobei man eben sagen muss, dass ein paar hundert Liter Wasser schon _sehr _anfällig sind für Störungen, z.B. zusätzlich eingebrachte Nährstoffe. An Pflanzen würde ich ausser einer kleinwüchsigen Seerose vor allem solche aussuchen, die sich möglichst langsam ausdehnen, also nicht unbedingt Zyperngras oder gar __ Schilf. Auch __ Hechtkraut wuchert, wenn es sich wohlfühlt, gewaltig. Ich denke eher an __ Schwanenblume, __ Wasserfeder, __ Fieberklee, Tannenwedel, Goldkolben ¿ (Ironie), kompakte __ Binsen und ähnliches.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Mai 2004)

Tatsächlich bin und war ich mir von Anfang an bewußt, dass ein kleinerer Teich wesentlich instabiler ist als ein größerer.

Ich habe mir halt gedacht, wieso Unmengen an Geld ausgeben und dann feststellen, dass ist nicht mein Ding wenn ich doch erst das ganze als kleine Feldstudie betreibe.

Wenn ich Dein Teich sehe Stefan, dann werde ich aber so was von neidisch. Das Ding sieht, im Vergleich zu anderen, die man hier sich anschauen kann, schon sehr natürlich aus. So als gehöre er dort hin, keine Steinwüste oder Faltenrock- ähnliche Teichfolie- Ausstellungsstücke.

Momentan schmeisse ich meine Mieter raus, dann habe ich einen noch größeren Garten und auch mehr Platz für einen echten Teich.

Z. Zt. sehe ich das nur als Versuch an um zu sehen ob es mir liegt.


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Mai 2004)

Hallo Stefan



			
				StefanS schrieb:
			
		

> Von einer Solarpumpe würde ich abraten. Einmal ist das erforderliche Panel nicht gerade eine Augenweide und das Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis stimmt bei einer solchen Pumpe nie. Es gibt sicher effektivere Möglichkeiten, etwas für die Umwelt zu tun. Eine kleine, mit Netzstrom betriebene Pumpe ist sicher die bessere Wahl.



Was die Folienthematik anbetrifft kann ich voll zustimmen. 

Solarpumpen für Bachläufe und Filterspeisungen halte ich auch für unsinnig. Aber für so ein kleines Wasserspiel zur reinen Zierde, finde ich Solarpumpen ziemlich gut. Und bei den kleineren Solarpumpen besteht sogar die Chance, daß sich die Mehrkosten über 8 bis 15 Jahre durch den fehlenden Stromverbrauch amortisieren. 

Ein Vorteil ist auch, daß hier das Energieprofil mal super passt, was bei den meisten anderen Nutzungen regenerativer Energien nicht der Fall ist. Thermische Solaranlagen und die meisten Wärmepumpen haben z.B. ausgerechnet dann den geringsten Wärmeertrag, wenn man den höchsten Bedarf hat, nämlich im Winter. Im Sommer können die dann Wärme ohne Ende liefern, die man aber gar nicht braucht. An den Teich setzt man sich in der Regel, wenn es warm und sonnig ist und dann wird die Solarpumpe auch funktionieren. Bei Platzregen oder nachts um 4 sitzt man eher nicht am Teich. Also stört es keinen, wenn das Wasserspiel dann nicht läuft.

Und ein weiterer Vorteil: Die nicht ganz unkritische Kombination von 230V und Wasser fällt weg. Die Solarpumpe ist im Wasser definitiv ohne jegliches Risiko. Bei der kleinen 230V Super-Billig-Pumpe aus dem Baumarkt bleibt ein Restrisiko.

Ob so ein Solarpanel schön ist oder nicht, ist reine Geschmackssache. Ich persönlich finde es gut und habe z.B. eher Probleme mit den Figuren an einigen Teichen . Aber glücklicherweise sind die Geschmäcker verschieden, sonst hätten wir ja alle das gleiche Haus, das gleiche Auto, den gleichen Teich usw.

Guido


----------



## Teichforum.info (11. Mai 2004)

> Ein Vorteil ist auch, daß hier das Energieprofil mal super passt, was bei den meisten anderen Nutzungen regenerativer Energien nicht der Fall ist. Thermische Solaranlagen und die meisten Wärmepumpen haben z.B. ausgerechnet dann den geringsten Wärmeertrag, wenn man den höchsten Bedarf hat, nämlich im Winter. Im Sommer können die dann Wärme ohne Ende liefern, die man aber gar nicht braucht.



hm... verstehe dich nicht. eine solaranlage liefert, wenn wir hier von wärme reden, warmwasser zum duschen, etc.
und dieser bedarf ist sowohl im winter als auch im sommer nahezu gleich groß.
eine wärmepumpe ist eine elektrisch betriebene einheit die der erde wärme entzieht. (hierzu gibt es verschiedene systeme) dieses arbeitet im winter wie auch im sommer gleich effizient.

was das nutzungsprofil für die solarpumpe im teich angeht gebe ich die recht, dennoch der effekt bzw. die leitung solcher pumpen ist sehr gering. [/quote]


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Mai 2004)

Lars schrieb:
			
		

> hm... verstehe dich nicht. eine solaranlage liefert, wenn wir hier von wärme reden, warmwasser zum duschen, etc.
> und dieser bedarf ist sowohl im winter als auch im sommer nahezu gleich groß.



Warmes Wasser braucht man nicht nur zum Duschen, sondern auch zum Heizen. Thermische Solaranlagen werden deshalb häufig zur Heizungsunterstützung eingesetzt, z.B. in meinem Haus. Und selbst wenn der Bedarf konstant wäre, liefert die Solaranlage übers Jahr keine dem Bedarf entsprechende konstante Leistung, sondern in unseren Breitengraden im Sommer viel zu viel und im Winter zu wenig. Abhilfe schafft höchsten ein saisonaler Pufferspeicher, der aber sehr kostenintensiv ist.



			
				Lars schrieb:
			
		

> eine wärmepumpe ist eine elektrisch betriebene einheit die der erde wärme entzieht.



Nö, zum einen gibt es auch gasbetriebene Wärmepumpen und zum anderen entziehen Wärmepumpen Luft, Wasser oder dem Erdreich Wärme. (Ab-)Luftwärmpeumpen sind dabei aktuell relativ "beliebt", weil am einfachsten nachträglich zu installieren. Das die Lufttemperatur im Jahresverlauf stark schwankt ist bekannt. Bei Soleleitungen/Erdkollektorenm (wie bei uns in 1 bis 1,5 Meter Tiefe) schwankt die Temperatur im Erdreich auch noch leicht und hinzu kommt die zusätzliche Temperaturabsenkung im Erdreich durch den Wärmeentzug. Sprich im Oktober ist es am besten, zum Januar/Februar hin wird es immer schlechter, weil der Boden durch den Wärmeentzug immer kälter wird und es dementsprechend immer schwieriger wird, weitere Energie zu entziehen. Einzig bei einer gut dimensionierten Lösung mit einem 50 - 100 Meter tiefen Brunnen kann man von halbwegs konstanten Erträgen über das ganze Jahr ausgehen.



			
				Lars schrieb:
			
		

> dieses arbeitet im winter wie auch im sommer gleich effizient.



Das ist falsch. Ähnlich wie ein Kühlschrank mittels Druckänderung=> Temperaturänderung und dadurch Verdampfung => Kondensation die Temperaturen senkt, erhöht sie eine Wärmepumpe mit der gleichen Technik. Wenn nun weniger Wärmeenergie reinkommt, dann kommt auch weniger Energie am Ende raus, denn die Wärmpumpe kann ja keine Energie aus dem Nichts erzeugen. Die Leistungszahl der Wärmepumpe verschlechtert sich also, wenn die Temperatur des Ausgangsmedium (Luft, Wasser, Erde) sinkt.


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Mai 2004)

super, mittlerweile brauche ich also schon eine wärmepumpe für meinen mini-teich ;-) dabei wollte ich doch nur das beruhigende geplätscher umweltverträglich durch sonnenenergie erzeugen, sprich zum Teich leiten lassen.
Die jetzt entstehende Diskussion über Arbeitsweise von Wärmepumpen finde ich ernsthaft interessant, schliesslich sind Teichbauer ja häufig auch Hausbesitzer und sollten sich als solche mit umweltverträglichen, regenerativen Energieversorungen etc. auskennen, aber sollte das nicht vielleicht in die Sektion Technik umziehen?

Ich habe immer noch die wage Hoffnung, dass der ein oder andere Miniteichbesitzer hier seinen Input gibt...

@skywalker2 - also ich finde deinen Teich schon ziemlich ansehnlich. auch wenn ich sagen muss das der von silke wirklich die "kuppe vons janze ist", der sieht genauso aus, wie ich nir meinen zukünftigen wünsche.

Was den Rand betrifft, habe ich schon über folgendes nachgedacht - selbstbemachte Beflockung mit gemahlenen Steinen (oder besser Haselnüssen?), Farbe (öko-verträglich), kleine Stücke Steinfolie drüberhängen (Kapilarsperre beachten).

Was meint ihr? Schon solches oder ähnliches durchdacht, gemacht oder verworfen?

Thomas


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Mai 2004)

hallo thomas,
vielen dank für das kompliment   
das mit der randbedeckung ist ein thema für sich.
ich hab es schon mit kokosmatten versucht, die saugten aber zuviel wasser raus. der nächste test war die besagte steinfolie. von weitem geht es optisch gesehen, aber von dichtem kannste es vergessen. man kann damit keine engen kurven legen, weil das material so steif ist. (jedenfalls die ich hatte). mit kleber besprühen und steinchen aufkleben ist meiner meinung nach viel zu aufwendig. wenn man dann am rumreissen ist oder wie bei mir die kinder dran spielen, lösen sich doch steinchen und dann haste schwarze löcher (ebenso bei der steinfolie - fallen auch die steine ab). sieht also auch nich dolle aus.
ich hab mich deshalb entschieden, durch bepflanzung den rand zu kaschieren. ist kaum mit aufwand verbunden und wenn es erst mal berankt ist...


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Mai 2004)

@ Thomas

Sorry, aber was fehlt Dir denn noch an an Information ?? Noch kompletter geht ja wohl kaum.

@ Guido

Was Deine obige Position betrifft, wirst Du bei mir nur auf wenig Widerspruch stossen:

Eine Solarpumpe ist auch aus meiner Sicht absolut geeignet, das Wasser wie gewünscht ein wenig zu bewegen. Und wem so ein Solarpanel an seinem Pflanzenteich gefällt, kann es selbstverständlich auch nach Belieben einsetzen.

Bei Amortisationszeiten von 8 bis 15 Jahren (da liegt eine Differenz von schlappen 87,5 % dazwischen !!) sehe ich allerdings eher meine Aussage bestätigt, dass das Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis nicht stimmt (wer hat denn noch eine Solarpumpe ohne Ausfall in Betrieb, die schon 8 oder gar 15 Jahre alt ist ?). Wurden da auch wirklich Pumpen gleicher Leistung verglichen oder sind die Amortisationszeiten noch länger ? Dennoch pflichte ich Dir bei: Man kann eine Solarpumpe selbstverständlich trotz des Kostenarguments einsetzen. Ich finde nur, man sollte sich dann aber bewusst sein, dass dies unter rein wirtschaftlichen Aspekten der Wahrscheinlichkeit nach ein Verlustgeschäft ist.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan

P.S.: Werde mir in diesem Jahr auch noch eine Solaranlage zur Brauchwassererwärmung zulegen. Allerdings kann man hier die Energieleistung pro m² im Vergleich zu Deutschland (Raum Hannover) mit dem Faktor 2,5 multiplzieren.


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Mai 2004)

hallo stefan,
ich habe mich doch garnicht über Mangel an Informationen beklagt - ganz im Gegenteil - noch mal vielen Dank an alle. Ein "komplett" gibt es aber in diesem Kontext eigentlich nicht - für mich ist nunmal ein Input wie er von Besitzern vergleichbarer Teiche (Größe + Fertigteich) erfolgt ist (silke + skywalker2) sehr spannend, weil da genau die Erfahrungen rüberkommen, von denen ich profitieren kann. Insbesondere Silkes Ausführungen nebst Bildern, haben mich dazu bewogen doch noch ein paar Liter Volumen grösser zu kaufen, die Beflanzung zu ändern aber ansonsten bei meinem Plan zu bleiben.

Deswegen habe ich um noch mehr Input von Mini-Fertigteich-Besitzern gebeten - nichts konkretes - einfach Erfahrungen. 

Natürlich entwickelt sich ein Thread so, wie er eben will, ggf. wird dann eben eine Wärmepumpendiskussion geführt - aber mal dazwischenrufen darf man doch trotzdem, oder?

Thomas


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Mai 2004)

StefanS schrieb:
			
		

> Bei Amortisationszeiten von 8 bis 15 Jahren (da liegt eine Differenz von schlappen 87,5 % dazwischen !!)



Ja, um das genauer zu machen, müßte man ja wissen welches herkömmliche Pumpenmodell (Stromverbrauch, Preis) denn mit welcher Solarpumpe (Preis) verglichen werden soll und wieviel Monate im Jahr und Stunden am Tag die herkömmliche Pumpe denn laufen würde. Von daher ist der Zeitraum von 8 bis 15 Jahren eher noch zu eng 



			
				StefanS schrieb:
			
		

> Wurden da auch wirklich Pumpen gleicher Leistung verglichen oder sind die Amortisationszeiten noch länger ?



Eine handelsübliche Pumpe mit 500 l/h verbraucht so 6 bis 12 Watt. Rein spekulative Berechnung, da ich die IST-Werte nicht kenne:

11 Jahre x 8 Monate x 30 Tage x 12 Stunden x 0,010 kW x 0,16 EUR/Kwh = 51 EUR. Wenn die normale Pumpe also 30 EUR und die Solarpumpe 80 EUR kostet, dann amortisiert sich das unter obigen Annahmen in 11 Jahren. Das gute Gefühl (Umweltschutz, Sicherheit) gibt es obendrauf.



			
				StefanS schrieb:
			
		

> P.S.: Werde mir in diesem Jahr auch noch eine Solaranlage zur Brauchwassererwärmung zulegen.



Kann ich nur befürworten. Bei der Solarthermie sind die Chancen einer Amortisierung ja auch viel höher als bei der Photovoltaik. Sonnenmäßig bei Euch sowieso und vielleicht gibt es da auch eine Förderung wie in D?



			
				StefanS schrieb:
			
		

> Allerdings kann man hier die Energieleistung pro m² im Vergleich zu Deutschland (Raum Hannover) mit dem Faktor 2,5 multiplzieren.


[/quote]

*Neidischwerd*

Das Wetter nimmt man ja immer irgendwie wahr, aber wenn man so eine Solaranlage auf dem Dach hat, dann achtet man gerade im Winter wirklich mal darauf, wieviel die Sonne scheint. Im letzten und vorletzten Winter hatten wir im Dezember und Januar insgesamt nur ca 1 Stunde Sonnenschein, d.h. praktisch null Erträge. 

Vielleicht noch interessant: Ich würde Kollektoren nie mehr aufs Dach packen, sondern nur noch vertikal an die Fassade hängen. Auf dem Dach haben die Kollektoren entsprechend der Dachneigung meist einen Winkel zwischen 22 und 48 °. Bezogen auf den maximalen Jahresertrag ist das auch optimal. Nur was nützt mir ein theoretisch maximaler Ertrag, wenn ich die Erträge nicht nutzen kann? Sprich im Sommer liefert das Ding Wärme ohne Ende, für die ich keinen Bedarf habe. 170°C am Kollektor sind da überhaupt kein Problem (Vakuum-Röhrenkollektoren). 

In unseren Breitengraden hat die Sonne im Sommer einen Einfallwinkel von 60° und im Winter von 12° (jeweils um 12 Uhr, davor und danach natürlich darunter). D.h. die zarte Strahlung im Winter kommt fast horizontal und vertikal hängende Kollektoren sind dann wesentlich besser ausgerichtet. Gleichzeitig verhindert die vertikale Ausrichtung Extrem-Temperaturen im Sommer. Toulouse hat im Winter (21.12. 12:00) übrigens knapp 20° Einfallswinkel und im Sommer (21.06. 12:00) ungefähr 66 °. Ob vertikal sinnvoll ist oder nicht, hängt aber auch von der Kollektorfläche und der Speichergröße ab.


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Mai 2004)

@newmedia

Das mit der Folie über den Rand bzw. das ganze mit Steinen bedecken finde ich sehr intressant. Ich hatte noch die Idee ein Brett oder sogar ein entsprechend langes Stück Holz aus dem Wald irgendwie am Rand zu befestigen. Nur soviel, dass man den Wulst nicht merh so stark sieht.

Aber das mit der Folie ist wirklich ne ernsthaft zu überlegende Idee. Wie wolltest Du denn die Steine befestigen oder wolltest Du sie nur aufmalen?

P.S.: Zum Kern Deiner Frage, ich finde ne Solarpumpe für´s beruhigende dahingeplätscher optimal. Ich muß norch irgendwie mein Kabel versteckt verlegen, da ist die kabellose Geschichte definitiv besser.

Ach ja, Silkes Teich sieht wirklich ziemlich genial aus, da er sich harmonisch einfügt. Bei mir ist rundherum leider noch alles brach. Kann mich mit meiner Frau nicht einigen.

So das wars!

//Torben


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Mai 2004)

@skywalker2
Eigentlich ist der Wulst ja hauptsächlich wegen seiner Farbe hässlich, wenn er z.b. erd- oder steinfarben wäre würde er wahrscheinlich als Bodenwelle durchgehen.
Ich glaube eine Sache die bei der KAschierung vieler Teichrändern falsch gemacht wird, ist es überall am Rand gleich zu machen, d.h. überall Steine drüber zu packen, oder überall Bretter drüber zu bauen. So eine Gleichförmigkeit gibt es in der NAtur nicht. Bei Silke finde ich das gerade gut - hier mal etwas Gras, da mal Steine und schon stört der Rest vom Rand garnicht mehr so stark.

Deine Idee mit den Ästen finde ich auch gut. Mit Hilfe von Drähten oder Nylonschnürren sollte das gehen.

Ich werde wohl als erstes in Richtung Farbe auf PE forschen, ob das was drauf hält, bzw. die Lösungsmittel sich vertragen und keine LAngzeitschäden im Wasser anrichten. Für die Steine würde ich dann zur Heissklebepistole greifen. Aber da wäre ein fels- oder moosfarbener Untergrund schon mal günstig.

Thomas


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Mai 2004)

Guido schrieb:
			
		

> Lars schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dachte mir etwas will ich noch hinzufügen.
zum ersten habe ich für mich nicht den anspruch erhoben eine vollständige auflistung aller wärmepumpenvariationen als auch solaranlagen aufzulisten. sondern hatte lediglich zum vorredner einen punkt bezüglich der solarpumpen (für einen teich) aufgeschnappt. dort hatte ich einen wiederspruch gefunden und wollte diesen kurz aufklären. 

ich selber habe einen "Hautec" denke du als passivhausbesitzer weißt wovon ich rede. und mein energiegewinn ist bis auch natürliche wetterabweichungen recht gleich. 5 bohrungen liegen ca. 35 meter tief.
wenn du möchtest kann ich zum thema noch was beitragen. habe für meine kunden immer so ein merkblatt aller technischen möglichkeiten die diese am haus verwirklichen können parrat.
die gasbetriebene wärmepumpe muss ich zugeben ist mir neu und auch nicht geläufig. denke auch nicht das diese häufig gebaut wird. wir jedenfalls noch nicht. so und nun *punkt*


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Mai 2004)

@newmedia

da freue ich mich jetzt schon auf die ersten Fotos, die Du hoffentlich hier ins Album stelltst ;-)

Mal sehen was mir so einfällt, das kloppe ich dann auch mal zu meinen anderen Bildern[/quote]


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Mai 2004)

na logo - egal wie's wird Bilder gibts auf alle Fälle. Den Sand und das Becken habe ich - jetzt muss nur noch das Wetter trockener werden - dann gehts los.
Thomas


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Mai 2004)

@ Thomas
wenn du Flies über die Folie legst dann ist nach kurzer Zeit der Wulst in die Natur übergegangen.Blöd erklärt. 
Also auf dem Flies kann schnell sich __ Moos ansiedeln oder er wird einfach nur mit Schmutz oder Algen besiedelt.Schützt die Folie ,günstig und gut zu verarbeiten.
marcus


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Mai 2004)

hi marcus,
das erzeugt aber einen kapilareffekt, oder?
thomas


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Mai 2004)

Hallo Thomas,

ja, das erzeugt einen Kapillareffekt. Wenn Du saugendes Material (was auch immer: Vlies, Ufermatte, Kokosmatten...) über den Teichrand hinaus legst, kannst Du es dabei allein nicht belassen. Entweder, Du entschliesst Dich, dann gleich eine breitere Sumpfzone ("Ufergraben") anzulegen oder Du fühst Folie und Vlies über den Teichrand in das Erdreich und sofort wieder senkrecht heraus. Damit sich dort kein stehendes Wasser ansammelt (Mücken !) würde ich diese äussere Rinne verfüllen, mit Platten abdecken oder eine ähnliche Lösung suchen. Wichtig: Wird diese äussere Kapillarsperre wieder durch Wurzeln etc. überwunden, kommt es erneut zu Saugeffekten.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------

